# New Workshop - my lockdown holiday project



## peterw3035 (5 Apr 2021)

Well the time has finally arrived and my lockdown holiday project to knock down and rebuild my old garage & workshop. The longest journey starts with a single start and that's finally happened.

My current garage was build as a temporary measure to restore my old dinghy a project that lasted 12 years !!! That was over 25 years ago so the building has lasted well but is now well past its best and certainly undersize for what I now need.

Plastic crates have been obtained and the first load of turning blanks have moved out to a temporary home, a tree has been felled and the enormity of the emptying and demolition is becoming clear. Hopefully will be able to report on progress over the coming weeks & months.


----------



## DBT85 (6 Apr 2021)

Look forward to seeing it take shape Peter!


----------



## peterw3035 (6 Apr 2021)

DBT85 said:


> Look forward to seeing it take shape Peter!


Thanks DBT85, the forum has been a mine of information and inspiration, I'm excited to be getting the project underway.


----------



## MARK.B. (6 Apr 2021)

Blimey you have got some shifting to do  lots of pics of you're build please . I cheated a bit when i built mine as i built around and over my old tiny garage ,then knocked out the ends , it made the move of years worth of built up treasures/timber/tools much easier and i didn't need to shift it all twice


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Apr 2021)

Looks like you ought to be renting a shipping container to get you through! Will it be timber or brick? Ian


----------



## peterw3035 (7 Apr 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Blimey you have got some shifting to do  lots of pics of you're build please . I cheated a bit when i built mine as i built around and over my old tiny garage ,then knocked out the ends , it made the move of years worth of built up treasures/timber/tools much easier and i didn't need to shift it all twice


Now that was an different approach , well done. I'm turning mine through 90 degrees and apart from the main double doors there's nothing worth saving.


----------



## peterw3035 (7 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Looks like you ought to be renting a shipping container to get you through! Will it be timber or brick? Ian


Ian, a 10ft container is on order but there were very few available as a huge number are out on hire, another consequence of Covid !!
It will be timber studwork sat on a small brick plinth, clad externally with feather edged weather board. Final decision on concrete slab or traditional strip footing to be made once I get my groundworker here, the problem is that the ground levels on my boundary drop about 800mm to the outside path/road level.


----------



## peterw3035 (7 Apr 2021)

peterw3035 said:


> Ian, a 10ft container is on order but there were very few available as a huge number are out on hire, another consequence of Covid !!
> It will be timber studwork sat on a small brick plinth, clad externally with feather edged weather board. Final decision on concrete slab or traditional strip footing to be made once I get my groundworker here, the problem is that the ground levels on my boundary drop about 800mm to the outside path/road level.


Ps. Container due for delivery next week but overhead power & BT cables, driveway slope & lack of turning space in road gives some uncertainty as to whether they can place it where I need it !!


----------



## Jameshow (7 Apr 2021)

Have you a plan B? 

How about going down to a self store place in Soton explain your situation and ask to rent a door and say 8 steel sections these can then be secured to a base ring of timber 4x2. Then place another ring of 4x2 on top and screw 18mm ply it. Cover with DPM. 

Just an idea!

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Apr 2021)

I was going to suggest Ground Screws. Then you mentioned an 800 mil differential in height. Overhead power lines et al as well dear heavens above you need help! ha ha 
Very best of luck Peter, I shall follow this with great interest. Ian


----------



## peterw3035 (7 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Have you a plan B?
> 
> How about going down to a self store place in Soton explain your situation and ask to rent a door and say 8 steel sections these can then be secured to a base ring of timber 4x2. Then place another ring of 4x2 on top and screw 18mm ply it. Cover with DPM.
> 
> ...


That's an idea, but I'm hopeful they will get it in. Plan B is to take over our summer house & garden shed, there's limited room and not a popular idea !! Plan C is to re-erect part of the original garage in sections. Both cheap options but more work.


----------



## peterw3035 (7 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> I was going to suggest Ground Screws. Then you mentioned an 800 mil differential in height. Overhead power lines et al as well dear heavens above you need help! ha ha
> Very best of luck Peter, I shall follow this with great interest. Ian


Always up for a challenge, better than sitting in front of the TV.
And we've now watched all the available crime dramas


----------



## peterw3035 (13 Apr 2021)

10ft container safely delivered this morning, very efficient drop, overhead cables avoided, road blocked but managed to avoid any abuse. The clear out can now begin in earnest, quart into a pint pot comes to mind


----------



## peterw3035 (13 Apr 2021)




----------



## MARK.B. (13 Apr 2021)

Be sure to lock it with a good quality lock , it will not have gone unnoticed that you are placing lots of gear in one Aladdins cave .


----------



## peterw3035 (13 Apr 2021)

Thanks @MARK.B. it came with one, it'll be somewhat more secure than the original garage which was built as a temporary measure 25 years ago. Plans are already coming together for my new workshop security.


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Apr 2021)

Well that’s the first step – well done, is the new workshop going to be much larger than the old garage? 
Hesitate to mention it, but you will be able to get the container out again when you’ve built your larger workshop won’t you! 
Friend of mine has a removals firm and he said it’s surprising how often he comes across furniture that has been built in the room it’s in, and no way to get it out lol.


----------



## peterw3035 (14 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Well that’s the first step – well done, is the new workshop going to be much larger than the old garage?
> Hesitate to mention it, but you will be able to get the container out again when you’ve built your larger workshop won’t you!
> Friend of mine has a removals firm and he said it’s surprising how often he comes across furniture that has been built in the room it’s in, and no way to get it out lol.


Total floor area will be the same as our original garden shed and garage combined for which we had to apply for retrospective planning as some unknown person complained !!! It's a replacement of the same size but in a slightly different position and it will comply with the planning requirements for heights & dims to boundary etc so should be permitted development. It will be under 30m2 so doesn't need B Regs. The larger part will be workshop with a smaller part cycle & motorbike store.

There has been much mental gymnastics in the planning and we will be able to get it out. Although the delivery driver did say it would be best if he came to pick it up when we've done as only he would know how he managed to get it in !!


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Apr 2021)

That made me laugh thank you. There’s always one isn’t there! Interfering busybodies Grrrr


----------



## peterw3035 (14 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> That made me laugh thank you. There’s always one isn’t there! Interfering busybodies Grrrr


The satisfying irony was that it spurred me on and we included a two storey side extension as well to get value out of the planning application fee, we didn't ever find out who it was but it was a satisfying up yours  !!!


----------



## peterw3035 (26 Apr 2021)

Existing garage & workshop cleared and stacked in container. Skip due for delivery on Wednesday ready for weekend demolitions with my son


----------



## flying haggis (26 Apr 2021)

and you can guarantee that what you need most urgently will be at the back of the temp container............


----------



## Jameshow (26 Apr 2021)

I'd move into the container and still be in it 20yrs later!!!


----------



## peterw3035 (26 Apr 2021)

flying haggis said:


> and you can guarantee that what you need most urgently will be at the back of the temp container............


Haha, that's what I feared so became a little OTT with my packing. Time will tell lol


----------



## mikej460 (26 Apr 2021)

Late last year I moved all my stuff out of my old garage and into an outbuilding ready to start demolition of the garage and building the new shop. I thought long and hard about how to store it all and put the expected least needed items at the back. Now it is all trashed as I continually waded through all my stuff to get to items I never thought I would need....


----------



## peterw3035 (26 Apr 2021)

Jameshow said:


> I'd move into the container and still be in it 20yrs later!!!


My garage was temporary 25yrs ago, so similar timescale!! Hopefully this current project will be a bit quicker, hire of the container focuses the mind


----------



## peterw3035 (26 Apr 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Late last year I moved all my stuff out of my old garage and into an outbuilding ready to start demolition of the garage and building the new shop. I thought long and hard about how to store it all and put the expected least needed items at the back. Now it is all trashed as I continually waded through all my stuff to get to items I never thought I would need....


There's no chance to do that in mine, it's too tightly packed


----------



## mikej460 (26 Apr 2021)

I kid you not, I have climbed over it all to get to one thing or another, often looking for something I thought was there but wasn't...


----------



## peterw3035 (26 Apr 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I kid you not, I have climbed over it all to get to one thing or another, often looking for something I thought was there but wasn't...


I've tried to be logical but needle & haystack come to mind, my fingers are crossed


----------



## peterw3035 (28 Apr 2021)

All set for demolitions at the weekend.


----------



## peterw3035 (3 May 2021)

What a tiring but successful weekend, the old Boat Shed has gone and now onto the more subtle skills needed for the new bike shed & workshop - Design, Specification, Project Management, Levels and Setting Out. Then I can get back on my tools


----------



## Jameshow (3 May 2021)

How big is your new shed? 

Mine is 10 x30ft 

2/3 freezer lawnmowers & cycles - confirmed Roadie +4 kids!

1/3 is my workshop. 

Feels like I need more space! 

Cheers James


----------



## peterw3035 (3 May 2021)

Jameshow said:


> How big is your new shed?
> 
> Mine is 10 x30ft
> 
> ...


It'll be just under 30m2, now the old shed is down I can finalise plans to comply with permitted development. Plan is to rebuild at approx 90 degrees to the original making sure I keep clear of the weeping silver birch.


----------



## MARK.B. (3 May 2021)

That is a very tidy site , all ready for the fun to start


----------



## peterw3035 (3 May 2021)

Cheers Mark, you should see behind the camera lol


----------



## peterw3035 (11 Jun 2021)

Works properly started at last. Great progress today, old slab broken up, reduced level & trenches dug ready for concrete on Monday.


----------



## DBT85 (16 Jun 2021)

Nice progress. Goes fairly fast soon!!


----------



## peterw3035 (16 Jun 2021)

DBT85 said:


> Nice progress. Goes fairly fast soon!!


Thanks DBT85, it'll be even better once we get into the carpentry, all timber, OSB and insulation now ordered and deliveries/storage booked. 




Storey height rod & door frame set up over the weekend to allow us to get an idea of the height of the new building.




Concrete delivery, foundations partially dug to maintain digger access.




Blockwork at Workshop end ready for beam & block concrete floor, Bike Store to have standard concrete oversite.




Beam and block floor complete, ready now for a few courses of facings to the perimeter.

Groundworkers off site for now just need to pin down a bricklayer !!

PS. Our garden is my wife's pride and joy and although slightly smaller is being relatively unaffected, we both just need to come to terms with the change of view.


----------



## peterw3035 (21 Aug 2021)

A bit of a photo catch up on my garage/workshop project, slow progress but things are now back on track. 
Half brick thick plinth to dpc level


Temporary profiles and door frameset up to confirm workshop height and checking window locations


Studwork walls erected, openings formed for door & windows.


----------



## peterw3035 (21 Aug 2021)

Insulation, OSB & chipboard purchased and stored ready for the next stage when the workshop is weather tight


----------

